# 21 years spanish boy want to move to Egypt (I don't know from where begin)



## Apofis (Dec 16, 2013)

Greetings, salam aleum, I am a spanish boy who live in Barcelona now I'm unemployed like a lot of spaniards for this crysis, in fact I'd like to move to Egypt cause I really like Masr his history and language, I ' m studying fusha arabic (I can keep a conversation in arabic) but I'd learn fast the egyptian arabic for sure I'd like to move to Al Qahira or Giza. 

I really know the islamic costumes and their culture this is not a problem for me (I like' em) I have some questions that I'd like that be answered.

-Does is difficult to get a job in Egypt being non-arabic? Well I'm from the old Al Andalus maybe it counts to look more amusing, ha,ha. 

I speak fluent english and basic Fusha arabic and spanish of course.


-For rent an apartmen 'cheap' my income are low now I saw apartments in internet for 1,350 EGP at the change of coins to euros more or less are a 142 €;



-How much it cost to rend one room (the average prices) ? 

-And the average salarium in Egypt how is?

If there is some posts in this forum that I'd be like a guide I'll read it step by step, b'shwaya, hehe.

Ma'salama! Thank you to all the answers!! See you!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Jobs are very very difficult to find, my Spanish friend finally got a job yesterday after two years here, she speaks Spanish, Arabic, English, German, Italian. 

Wearing a galabaya is not mandatory and in fact you would be laughed at if you did, just bring along the clothes you wear in Barcelona 

You could not live on an average Egyptian salary.. it would not even pay your rent, as a foreigner you will pay more for everything so you have to look for a foreigner enhanced salary or better still get someone to bring you to Egypt for a job and get an expat package, btw my friend found a job by sheer chance, talking to another Spaniard in Vodaphone and offering to help them. 

good luck 

Maiden


----------



## aziza66 (May 10, 2008)

So what are your qualifications?


----------



## purple alien (Feb 4, 2014)

-Unemployment is very high in Egypt since 2011. It's probably higher than Barcelona.
-1350 to 1500 eg pounds is minimum rent for a room in a shared apartment.


----------

